# Having Fun or Huskee Cart Review



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

Just another weekend working with the new toy. Did about 8 of the attached loads after pruning and cleaning up from a recent wind storm.

Under the sticks is a Huskee 17 ft3 utlity cart from the local Tractor Supply I bought in a hurry for $169. Only other available, no wait, option was a similarly-sized Agri-fab from Lowes for $199.

For my intended use - sticks, leaves, rocks, mulch, plants - this cart is fine and gotta love the paint match! I put a sacrificial piece of plywood in the bottom and just chuck stuff in there. So glad I skipped the 10 ft3 units - no way.

This is a one piece cart with removable tailgate. The Agri-fab is similar in size but required assembly. Can't comment on the thickness of the bed, etc.

Hauling limit is 1200 -1500 lbs, but I wont get close. Don't have wood-burning stove and not planning on hauling gravel, etc (yet).

I'm happy with it, and what it lacks is subtance its makes up with style!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I think it fine*

Looks like you are putting it to use i think it'll be fine for what you are using it for.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks like you've been having fun... maybe.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You can always do like tisenberg and put that bed-liner stuff on it i plan on doing that this winter to mine.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Funny, I had three loads that were just like that this weekend. Must have been that same wind that rolled through CT on last wednesday-thursday.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

How close does that come to matching the Sears red paint?  :truth:


----------

